# Just saw Devil ...



## Slayer89 (Sep 26, 2010)

I was hoping for something cool or fun. I was let down. IMDB has it listed as "Horror/Mystery/Thriller".

Horror - Mild. Nothing really horrifying just poorly done "frightening" images.

Mystery - Nothing that was a mystery was really all too intriguing. There wasn't any point where I was anxious to find out who or what was doing whatever.

Thriller - Not thrilling. Everything was either predictable or not really worth thinking in to.

If you were intrigued, I'd recommending waiting for the DVD.

All in all ...


No One Likes M. Night Shyamalan - CollegeHumor video


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm not too surprised.


----------



## Mexi (Sep 26, 2010)

he stopped being good circa Unbreakable. though I did enjoy the end of The Village, that was a real hoot.


----------



## aslsmm (Sep 26, 2010)

i like devil. so far he has a 50/50 record with me. 6th sense, unbreakable and devil were great. sighns, the village and avatar the last airbender totally blew. i'll admit this though, if you watch one his films once, then you have no reason to see it again. the plot twist are always so dramatic that it ruins it the second time you go to watch it. all in all i liked devil. just my thoughts.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 26, 2010)

He just needs to throw in the towel.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Sep 26, 2010)

The happening was hilarious 
One of the worst movies I've ever seen.
Guys running away from gras and mark wahlberg talking with a plant.
Yeah
lol


----------



## liamh (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm not surprised either, the advert for it looked really fucking stupid.


----------



## liquidcow (Sep 26, 2010)

The Village is missing from that little pic story above. Man that was a terrible film.

He only actually wrote the story for Devil, someone else did the screenplay and directed it. Still, I won't be bothering. In all honesty, he's only really done two half decent films, and actually I don't think Sixth Sense is as good as everyone made it out to be at the time (even then I thought the twist was obvious for one thing), Unbreakable is better if you ask me although the ending is a bit abrupt.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 26, 2010)

WHAT A TWIST!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 26, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Post Full Of Win.


----------



## Randy (Sep 26, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> WHAT A TWIST!





Beat me to it.


----------



## MFB (Sep 26, 2010)

Did anyone really NOT see the ending coming?


----------



## Riffer (Sep 28, 2010)

I loved The Sixth Sense and Unbreakable. The Village and Signs were just alright and The Happening was weird and half a joke. I havent seen any of his other films. He can write awesome stories but then it seems like he goes back and adds all these crazy weird things and turns the movie into a joke or a backwards plot.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 28, 2010)

I kinda liked the Sixth Sense the first time I saw it (It was worthless after the first time, though..), but have found each of his following movies to be absolutely abysmal.

The promotion of this movie brings up a big issue I'm having with the industry right now: I'm REALLY sick of them using executives' names to sell films.

"From the mind of M Knight Shyamalan" (Not directed by him)

"From the people who brought you The Nightmare Before Christmas" (Has nothing to do with Tim Burton or Danny Elfman)

"Quentin Tarantino Presents" (A film not by Quentin Tarantino)

"Robert Rodriguez' _Predators_" (Not directed by Robert Rodriguez)

It's misleading, borderline false advertisement, and I'm really tired of it. I didn't know until the end credits that Predators was directed by some douche I'd never heard of, but damn if it didn't make a lot of sense, considering how much the movie sucked ass.

Anyway, back to M Knight, whenever I hear his name, I think of this:

Those Aren't Ideas, They're Special FX - Clips - South Park Studios Video

"Werewolfs, from the future!"


----------



## liquidcow (Sep 28, 2010)

synrgy said:


> "From the people who brought you The Nightmare Before Christmas" (Has nothing to do with Tim Burton or Danny Elfman)



I agree with what you're saying but I've got to pull you up on this example. Tim Burton didn't write or direct The Nightmare Before Christmas. It was his story and he co-produced it but the screenplay was Caroline Thompson and the director was Henry Selick. I think you may be referring to Coraline, which was also directed by Henry Selick, so there is actually a strong connection there (and when you compare Coraline and Corpse Bride, the latter of which was directed by Tim Burton, to me it's fairly obvious that Selick was the real talent). If anything, Nightmare Before Christmas itself is an example of using a famous name to sell a movie, considering how little Tim Burton actually had to do with actually making the film.


----------



## aslsmm (Sep 28, 2010)

i hate tim burtons clay mation movies. i like his willy wonka rendition. alice in wonderland blew. edward scissor hands was awesome.


----------



## Xaios (Sep 28, 2010)

Absolutely agree with liquidcow's post, it's also something I've become increasingly annoyed by. Hollywood execs will seemingly do anything to attach a credible name to their otherwise drivel in hopes that it will help sell more tickets. The only movie that they did this that deserved it was District 9's use of Peter Jackson's name (yeah, he was producer, but practically no mention of Neill Blomkamp's name anywhere on the promo material), and that's only because that movie was worthy of Peter Jackson's name.


----------



## josh pelican (Sep 28, 2010)

Devil was major suckage. I remember there being a scene where everything was quiet, as if the entire audience was supposed to gasp, and all you hear in the theater was me going, "WHAT?!"

Then the audience laughed.

Then the lights went out and someone died.


----------



## synrgy (Sep 28, 2010)

liquidcow said:


> I agree with what you're saying but I've got to pull you up on this example. Tim Burton didn't write or direct The Nightmare Before Christmas. It was his story and he co-produced it but the screenplay was Caroline Thompson and the director was Henry Selick. I think you may be referring to Coraline, which was also directed by Henry Selick, so there is actually a strong connection there (and when you compare Coraline and Corpse Bride, the latter of which was directed by Tim Burton, to me it's fairly obvious that Selick was the real talent). If anything, Nightmare Before Christmas itself is an example of using a famous name to sell a movie, considering how little Tim Burton actually had to do with actually making the film.



You're not incorrect about that one when it comes down to the details. As far as my associative memory is concerned however, when I think of that movie, it screams Burton's visual style (His credits are for creating the characters, according to IMDB), and all the music and songs that drive it are absolutely Elfman, so when I hear 'the Nightmare Before Christmas' used to promote something, those are the elements I expect to see.

I'm glad you understand my point, that film aside.


----------



## mmr007 (Sep 28, 2010)

or you could just watch "The Town" and all your anger at movies will be over. That movie was uber cool and Affleck's main rival and friend (the same guy from Hurt Locker) is freaking awesome...woner if he can get nominated 2 years in a row....watch it and it will make up for the disappointment over devil


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 29, 2010)

mmr007 said:


> or you could just watch "The Town" and all your anger at movies will be over. That movie was uber cool and Affleck's main rival and friend (the same guy from Hurt Locker) is freaking awesome...woner if he can get nominated 2 years in a row....watch it and it will make up for the disappointment over devil



Fuck yes. This is the best movie I've seen all year. I think I'm gonna go see it again tomorrow.


----------

